# Solved: align image with HTML/CSS



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

im trying to get a padding column down the left hand side of the page. i did that but then the image of a scroll that i had went undrneath it, how do i get to column on the left and the image of the scroll on the right hand side of the page? here's the code, just put it in notepad and save it as "Techguy.html" then open your Internet browser (I have IE8) and hit ctrl+o to open, then go to the file you just saved. THANKS


```
The Odyssey|Book Nine|In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave

   [CENTER][U]
[B][SIZE=15]

The Odyssey

[/SIZE][/B]
[/U][/CENTER]
   [CENTER]
[B][SIZE=14]

In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave

[/SIZE][/B]
[/CENTER]

   [TABLE]
     [TR]
      [TD]

      [/CENTER]
      [/TD]
      [/TR]
   [/TABLE]

[IMG]http://www.fishdrool.com/pix/scroll.gif[/IMG]
```


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I have tidied your code up. I think that this is roughly what you want.


```
The Odyssey|Book Nine|In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave


[B][SIZE=15]The Odyssey[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=14]In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave[/SIZE][/B]

[TABLE]
  [TR]
    [TD] [/TD]
    [TD][IMG]http://www.fishdrool.com/pix/scroll.gif[/IMG][/TD]
  [/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

thank you so much... but is there a way to make it without the table and just space the padding about a thumb's space from the picture...

THANKS colinsp... ur a genious... i forgot all about ... maybe i can keep myself organized now...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Just create a couple of div's the left one the padding from the left side and the right one containing the scroll as a background image.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

i don't get it... i know what is but where do you put it. all i wanted was for the padding to be to the left of the image of the scroll, why doess html have to be so hard!!??


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

What exactly do you want to do with the page? Do you want to put text over the top of the scroll? It really isn't that hard. Answer the above questions and add any more info about what you are trying to do and I'll see what I can do for you. 

BTW the W3C schools are a great place to learn about HTML and CSS as well as Javascript and PHP.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

i've been on the W3C schools site along with alot of other sites... what i want is basically what you had given me, but without the box around the picture of the scroll, and for the scroll to be over about a thumbs space

THX a bunch


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I've done what you wanted but be aware it looks weird on a wide screen monitor IMHO all the content should be centred on the page. You can change the distance that the scroll is from the LHS of the screen by altering the padding-left to a larger or smaller number.


```
The Odyssey|Book Nine|In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave

[B][SIZE=15]The Odyssey[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=14]In the One-Eyed Giant's Cave[/SIZE][/B]

[IMG]http://www.fishdrool.com/pix/scroll.gif[/IMG]
```


----------

